# Hot pursuit video



## Anomalous (Nov 11, 2007)

A little something for all you police types.  

http://www.officer.com/videonetwork/index.jsp?showid=378811



Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Lets_roll (Nov 17, 2007)

im not sure if it was a police pursuit or a destruction derby or an old west shoot out, the best part of the video being the cop on the hood shooting through the wind shield


----------



## Jon (Nov 22, 2007)

Holy CRAP

wow. Just wow.


----------



## Summit (Nov 22, 2007)

Jon said:


> Holy CRAP
> 
> wow. Just wow.



my sentiments


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 22, 2007)

Jon said:


> Holy CRAP
> 
> wow. Just wow.


 
What he said.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 24, 2007)

well...thats what you get for running from the police.


----------



## firetender (Dec 25, 2007)

...and all that for fleeing back taxes!


----------

